# VapeClub - Derringer RDA



## JakesSA (1/2/15)

Our next shipment of RDAs include the Derringer RDA, if you are interested in one of these please post here. Also note if you would prefer a bottom fed modification done?

Note that these aren't the Remington original's but rather the Oriental rendition ..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan (1/2/15)

I'd like one please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (1/2/15)

JakesSA said:


> Our next shipment of RDAs include the Derringer RDA, if you are interested in one of these please post here. Also note if you would prefer a bottom fed modification done?
> 
> Note that these aren't the Remington original's but rather the Oriental rendition ..


1 x BF Oriental Derringer please @JakesSA


----------



## Paulie (1/2/15)

1x bf please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/2/15)

1 x BF Derringer please @JakesSA


----------



## Andre (5/2/15)

1 x BF please


----------



## Morne (5/2/15)

1 x BF Derringer please @JakesSA


----------



## Yiannaki (5/2/15)

Calling @Silver to this thread

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (5/2/15)

Thanks @Yiannaki - that is too cool 
Calling me to the thread when you know I may miss out on something.

Here's my challenge - I have barely had the time to experiment with the Nuppin!
And isnt this Derringer something with huge airflow and suited to ultra high power?
In which case, is it not better to have it on a high powered mod and use it as a dripper than have it on the Reo?
Just asking because I really do not know

Maybe you can advise...

And please don't advise me to get both a BF and non BF


----------



## Yiannaki (5/2/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Yiannaki - that is too cool
> Calling me to the thread when you know I may miss out on something.
> 
> Here's my challenge - I have barely had the time to experiment with the Nuppin!
> ...


It seems quite flexible in terms of airflow so that won't be an issue.

With its small chamber, short stature and fairly shallow drip well, I think it will be well suited to a reo.

Get yours sent with mine, I'll coil it and wick it for you, that way your only job is to vape it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (5/2/15)

How many of these are you getting in @JakesSA ?

I better get one then, otherwise I feel left out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (5/2/15)

Alex said:


> How many of these are you getting in @JakesSA ?
> 
> I better get one then, otherwise I feel left out.


Good idea


----------



## Paulie (5/2/15)

@Silver bro we need to jump you to the front of the que and get you upto speed lol

You know bud im just a phone call away should you need anything

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/2/15)

Paulie said:


> @Silver bro we need to jump you to the front of the que and get you upto speed lol
> 
> You know bud im just a phone call away should you need anything



Thanks @Paulie 

Just drowning at the moment on the work front - but I am hanging in there

When I get back in action I will be back with a vengeance

Thanks for the offer - will give you a call soon to catch up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (5/2/15)

Finally got a tracking number which tells me these guys should be here by Monday/Tuesday next week...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Yiannaki (5/2/15)

JakesSA said:


> Finally got a tracking number which tells me these guys should be here by Monday/Tuesday next week...


Winner winner 

Does that mean if @VapeGrrl cracks the whip, we can expect some bottom fed ones by the following weekend?


----------



## Alex (5/2/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Winner winner
> 
> Does that mean if @VapeGrrl cracks the whip, we can expect some bottom fed ones by the following weekend?



No, by Monday night.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (5/2/15)

Alex said:


> No, by Monday night.


Lol! That's straight into the workshop with no dinner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (5/2/15)

Someone needs to solve the Marquis puzzle first ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RawRam_cpt (5/2/15)

1 please! Thanks!


----------



## Philip Dunkley (6/2/15)

1 x BF please


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/2/15)

JakesSA said:


> Someone needs to solve the Marquis puzzle first ..



If I'm on a Marquis list please take me off it.


----------



## MurderDoll (7/2/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> If I'm on a Marquis list please take me off it.




Hmm. Im wondering now if I should do the same.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (7/2/15)

Hi @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl 

I have consulted with my Greek vaping advisers (@Paulie and @Yiannaki) and they say I need one of these Derringers for my Reo

So please put me down for 1 x BF version Derringer

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (7/2/15)

All thos excitement with the BF drippers for the Reo. I think i must have mine shaved soon. Tbh, i lost a bit of interest lately in the Reo. Its too little plumes with the standard Reomiser


----------



## Andre (7/2/15)

Tom said:


> All thos excitement with the BF drippers for the Reo. I think i must have mine shaved soon. Tbh, i lost a bit of interest lately in the Reo. Its too little plumes with the standard Reomiser


Yip, it craves a shave and cloud blowing atomizer(s).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen (7/2/15)

Hi @JakesSA add me to the list 1xbf please


----------



## eviltoy (8/2/15)

How much is it


----------



## Cliff (9/2/15)

+1 BF modded please @JakesSA


----------



## WHITELABEL (9/2/15)

+1 Bf derringer please @JakesSA


----------



## JakesSA (9/2/15)

Looks like this order is all spoken for. Derringers are in SA now, customs expected to clear today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RawRam_cpt (10/2/15)

JakesSA said:


> Looks like this order is all spoken for. Derringers are in SA now, customs expected to clear today.


Nice! When are you guys expecting the Vaporwire? I'd like to ship in one go if it's not too long of a wait


----------



## JakesSA (10/2/15)

Bad news, it looks like this batch of Derringers won't be modifiable. 

They again came with that infernal copper adjustment screw and the screw is too thin to drill through effectively. Ironically they would be too short for many Reos without the screw since the 510 measures in at 4.3mm or thereabouts. 

I'll list them as standard stock items for those who are interested in a non bottom fed version.

Apologies folks, bad run for me on BF atomisers at the moment. 

I'll see if I can source some solid centre pin units after the Chinese holidays and poll for interest then.

Reactions: Thanks 4


----------



## Silver (10/2/15)

Thanks for trying @JakesSA 
That on its own is great service

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (10/2/15)

Damn


----------



## Paulie (10/2/15)

Ow no  this was one thing i was really looking forward to since i have a Derringer already and want a bf also. but i am happy to wait and see if we can eventually get our hands on some.


----------



## JakesSA (10/2/15)

Its downright depressing ... think I'll go drown my sorrows in some Happy Holidays.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alex (10/2/15)

That Skyblue "Ambrosia" is what I'm hitting now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JakesSA (10/2/15)

And, what's it like?


----------



## Paulie (10/2/15)

Yeah atleast we can still vape and thank you for all your troubles jakes I will still buy one cause I love this atty and it's worth every penny even in normal mode!!


----------



## Alex (10/2/15)

JakesSA said:


> And, what's it like?


It's really good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (10/2/15)

@JakesSA what is the price on this Rda?


----------



## JakesSA (10/2/15)

Looks like R350.


----------



## Andre (10/2/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks for trying @JakesSA
> That on its own is great service


+ 1


----------



## shaunnadan (11/2/15)

Derringer RDA Review

picked up the 1st derringer RDA to leave vape club's premises yesterday and buckled it up safety on the seat next to me as i drove out.

also got myself a bottle of Skyblue - Ambrosia which needed to be added to the collection.

built up the derringer with a single 0.5ohm coil, 26g around a 2mm dia. wicked it with some jap cotton and damn !!! this is an excellent flavour dripper. 

compared to the original ( @Paulie has one ) it doesn't have the gold plated centre posts

single coil mode with only 1 air hole open is a bit tight for me, especially since i have been using the onslaught rda
single coil mode with both air holes open was much better but there was a tiny bit of spitting, blaming this on my rushed coil build

vaped till i got home and decided to rebuilt a dual coil. also using 26g, 2mm dia i did both coils so that i had a 0.5ohm build, wicked it nicely and then pushed it to 30w.

dual coil builds at 30w is lovely, thick sweet clouds of ambrosia like the flowers in the garden of eden. nom nom nom

the top cap did get a bit hot when chain vaping but not too bad that it burnt your lips

included in the box was a polishing cloth? spare o rings, allen key, and a plastic drip tip. the drip tip felt a bit cheapish but worked really well with the chain vaping as i ramped up the power.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (11/2/15)

I've been doing research on how to mod this fella for BF. And it looks like the only way to do this involves replacing the center post completely with a brand new custom job. This goes for the original too.


----------



## shaunnadan (11/2/15)

perhaps drill out the centre post and replace it with a thinner copper tube? ive looked at the size of the post and compared it with the size of the bf tube in my reomiser and its a very tight fit to get that squeezed in. 

not sure if a thinner tube will be too tight for the high vg juices and to squeeze up the deck


----------



## shaunnadan (11/2/15)

the original derringer center post that @Paulie has is a tab bit bigger that this clone


----------



## Andre (11/2/15)

shaunnadan said:


> perhaps drill out the centre post and replace it with a thinner copper tube? ive looked at the size of the post and compared it with the size of the bf tube in my reomiser and its a very tight fit to get that squeezed in.
> 
> not sure if a thinner tube will be too tight for the high vg juices and to squeeze up the deck


You have a Reomizer? And a Reo? I do not think you are on our Reo Roll Call.


----------



## shaunnadan (11/2/15)

I'm the blasphemous bastard that has the reomiser which I use as my juice tasting dripper cause I can swap out the tiny wicks easily between juice changes. 

Tempted to get a reo though. Maybe a reo mini

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (11/2/15)

shaunnadan said:


> I'm the blasphemous bastard that has the reomiser which I use as my juice tasting dripper cause I can swap out the tiny wicks easily between juice changes.
> 
> Tempted to get a reo though. Maybe a reo mini


Ah, clever...the Reomizer is soo easy to build and wick. Was my very first RBA. Think if I had to start on something like a Kayfun, I would never have gone the RBA route. Of course you need a Reo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (11/2/15)

Who's the local reo vendor ?


----------



## Andre (11/2/15)

shaunnadan said:


> Who's the local reo vendor ?


Vapour Mountain. They have exactly one Reo Mini in stock: http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/new/lp-reo-mini-hammertone-silver/
Do bear in mind that this one does not have the new ss adjustable 510 connection. Do not know when @Oupa will do their next Reo order. They are, however, available, directly from www.reosmods.com. Feel free to shout or PM me if you have any questions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (11/2/15)

For the 510 you gotta ship it to rob correct ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/2/15)

shaunnadan said:


> For the 510 you gotta ship it to rob correct ?



Yebo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (11/2/15)

shaunnadan said:


> For the 510 you gotta ship it to rob correct ?


Yes, Rob at Reosmods in the USA, but that will cost you a lot of money. If you want the new connection, rather get a Reo directly from Reosmods - then you have one direction shipping only. Of course, nothing wrong with the current 510 connection - it works perfectly. All my Reos have them and spares for them will be available for a long time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (11/2/15)

Thanks guys


----------



## kimbo (20/2/15)

@JakesSA the Derringer is have is non adjustable can i send it to you to have a look please?


----------



## Moist (22/2/15)

Just saw this thread: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/653537-reo-derringer-damn.html

Seems like they managed to get BF working on the Derringer?


----------



## kimbo (22/2/15)

Moist said:


> Just saw this thread: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/653537-reo-derringer-damn.html
> 
> Seems like they managed to get BF working on the Derringer?





jtgrey said:


> One I did for @kimbo just now
> View attachment 21807
> View attachment 21808

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/2/15)

Order placed!


----------



## Moist (22/2/15)

I want it really bad!!! Buy from Vapeclub and then send to who?


----------



## kimbo (22/2/15)

Moist said:


> I want it really bad!!! Buy from Vapeclub and then send to who?


 @JakesSA does the mod himself, but the batch he has he is having problems with.


----------



## Alex (22/2/15)

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...81604-catfish-atty-mods-606.html#post14971468


----------



## jtgrey (22/2/15)

@Sir Vape have the same type as the one that I modded for @kimbo .

@Moist

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JakesSA (4/3/15)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Paulie (4/3/15)

JakesSA said:


> View attachment 22505




Does this mean we can order


----------



## Alex (4/3/15)

JakesSA said:


> View attachment 22505



Very Impressive


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/3/15)

Pick me Pick Me! Order coming in now!


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/3/15)

Not available yet on the web site! I DIBS one please @JakesSA and or @VapeGrrl!


----------



## JakesSA (4/3/15)

I finally resorted to replacing the copper screw with a larger thread diameter stainless steel one.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Alex (4/3/15)

The stainless steel screw looks great.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Paulie (4/3/15)

Great work @JakesSA been waiting for you to help us use this on the reo


----------



## JakesSA (4/3/15)

Before I start shipping these, I've asked @Alex to do a day or two's worth of QC. Just to be sure all is in order. Everything looks good as far as I can tell, total 510 length is 4.6mm and still adjustable for those Reo's that need 4.8mm.

For the guys who gave up on waiting for this and took an unmodified one from me, I will of course do the modification for free. 

Sorry it took so long, I just got too close to the problem to actually see the solution.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (4/3/15)

Please reserve one for me @JakesSA.

EDIT: Ordered one with a note to bf, please.


----------



## Paulie (4/3/15)

Please reserve one when u ready for me also tnks


----------



## Yiannaki (4/3/15)

Me three please @JakesSA


----------



## Philip Dunkley (4/3/15)

Me 4 please @JakesSA


----------



## JakesSA (4/3/15)

Unfortunately I don't have many of these left, I messed up quite a few to try and get the modification done.
So say one for @Alex, @Rob Fisher ,@Andre ,@Philip Dunkley and @Yiannaki. Then I am out of stock. If anyone else wants, please be a little patient. I am looking at the catalogs now and looking to import the version with multiple caps. If I order tomorrow it should be here by next week this time.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki (4/3/15)

JakesSA said:


> Unfortunately I don't have many of these left, I messed up quite a few to try and get the modification done.
> So say one for @Alex, @Rob Fisher ,@Andre ,@Philip Dunkley and @Yiannaki. Then I am out of stock. If anyone else wants, please be a little patient. I am looking at the catalogs now and looking to import the version with multiple caps. If I order tomorrow it should be here by next week this time.


I don't mind holding out for the multiple cap version if someone else wants to take one now @JakesSA

Edit: I would actually prefer the multiple cap one to be honest


----------



## JakesSA (4/3/15)

No worries on that, I'll mod all the one's I have, if we get the nod from @Alex and we'll see from there.


----------



## Yiannaki (4/3/15)

PS @JakesSA thank you for all the trouble you have gone to in order to get the bf modifications for the derringer. It is greatly appreciated. Sorry to hear about the ones that died along the way.


----------



## Philip Dunkley (4/3/15)

Yeah @JakesSA ,you rock dude, all the hard work you put into keeping us Reonauts happy. Thinks its time for a thank you gesture. Hmmmmmm, lets see..............


----------



## Andre (4/3/15)

JakesSA said:


> Unfortunately I don't have many of these left, I messed up quite a few to try and get the modification done.
> So say one for @Alex, @Rob Fisher ,@Andre ,@Philip Dunkley and @Yiannaki. Then I am out of stock. If anyone else wants, please be a little patient. I am looking at the catalogs now and looking to import the version with multiple caps. If I order tomorrow it should be here by next week this time.


I have one with multiple caps - Ivogo clone.. @andro modded to bf for me. Have not used it yet, but am not much impressed with the quality and finish. Brass center post with brass screw at the bottom.


----------



## Paulie (5/3/15)

No rush as i have his atty and can wait tnks @JakesSA


----------



## MurderDoll (5/3/15)

Is it possible to buy the centre post? Or I can just bring the one I bought and pay for it to be converted?


----------



## JakesSA (5/3/15)

Zodd said:


> Is it possible to buy the centre post? Or I can just bring the one I bought and pay for it to be converted?



If you it is one of my mine I'll do the modification for free. If its not one of mine, I do charge a small fee for modification.


----------



## MurderDoll (5/3/15)

JakesSA said:


> If you it is one of my mine I'll do the modification for free. If its not one of mine, I do charge a small fee for modification.




I would actually like one of yours. 
I love the quality of your work done. 

I will be happy to pay for it. It only seems fair. Don't want you to be out of pocket for no reason. Even if it's a small amount.


----------



## JakesSA (5/3/15)

Apologies still half asleep here, I meant to say if you bought the Derringer from me the modification is free

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (5/3/15)

Andre said:


> I have one with multiple caps - Ivogo clone.. @andro modded to bf for me. Have not used it yet, but am not much impressed with the quality and finish. Brass center post with brass screw at the bottom.



Can you perhaps post some pics of the centre pin screw @Andre?


----------



## Andre (5/3/15)

JakesSA said:


> Can you perhaps post some pics of the centre pin screw @Andre?


----------



## andro (5/3/15)

Andre said:


>


That is not the version with the screw on the bottom. Is fake . U can just tap out the center post and is solid . I have two and one of them with the adjustable screw on the bottom and look similar but the top post is thinner .


----------



## Andre (5/3/15)

andro said:


> That is not the version with the screw on the bottom. Is fake . U can just tap out the center post and is solid . I have two and one of them with the adjustable screw on the bottom and look similar but the top post is thinner .


Ah, thanks @andro - so it just looks like a screw at the bottom, but is not.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (5/3/15)

I collected the derringer from @JakesSA this morning, and proceeded to give it the ritual hypodermic syringe needle and sunlight soap clean out. The next order of business was to make a dual coil which came out to first .30 amd then .28 ohms. After checking the screws etc, I noticed that the center post had rotated slightly. 

I used my pointed nose pliers to grip the center post, and tightened the 510 screw as much as possible, without needing to remove the coils. Checked it again on the meter, and the reading was a definite 0.28ohms. 

Fired her up on the Reo with no problems at all, paying particular attention to the center post for any movement, of which there was none. For reference, I always use the 1mm o-ring on the Reo, mainly as a makeshift spring washer. After about 10 minutes I decided to try another build to test everything again. 







This time around there was no problem with the center post moving, and the coil came to the expected .5 ohms on the meter. Moving it the Reo, I was particularly looking for any movement when tightening it down as far as it would go with the 1mm o-ring in place. It remained rock solid.

I'll post again later on today with any problems, should they arise.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## TylerD (5/3/15)

If there's any of these available please let me know. I need one.  @Yiannaki , I prefer the single cap one.....


----------



## Yiannaki (5/3/15)

TylerD said:


> If there's any of these available please let me know. I need one.  @Yiannaki , I prefer the single cap one.....



@JakesSA will the one with the multiple caps be like the one @Andre mentioned he has (copper center post)? If so, i'll just stick to the normal one you currently have. 

If it will be different a different one with SS post, then i don't mind if @TylerD takes the current one you had for me


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/3/15)

Alex said:


> I'll post again later on today with any problems, should they arise.



Many thanks @Alex! Appreciate the pics and feedback! As soon as you are 100% happy @VapeGrrl can ship me a BF one! I will keep my non-BF one for trying to get to grips with this dripping kak!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## abdul (5/3/15)

can i please get on this boat when stock arrives, been waiting for this to be modded


----------



## devdev (5/3/15)

Yeah, I think I can be counted in on the next batch of Derringers please @VapeGrrl and @JakesSA.

1 with multi cap, modded to BF


----------



## VapeGrrl (5/3/15)

Hi

If this modification works out please pm and I will make a list


----------



## Alex (6/3/15)

I am seriously impressed with this device. It's the second day now, and everything is working great. The size of the derringer is perfectly suited for a Bottom fed atomizer. It drains very well, and is a pleasure to use. The only modification I've done is to use a longer drip tip. One of my own creation btw Well done @JakesSA on an excellent mod for us Reo fanatics.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## JakesSA (7/3/15)

Many thanks @Alex. I've ordered more of the stainless steel centre pin unit with stainless cap only, rather the devil I know than the devil I don't.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (7/3/15)

JakesSA said:


> Many thanks @Alex. I've ordered more of the stainless steel centre pin unit with stainless cap only, rather the devil I know than the devil I don't.



Stainless steel is by far the best metal to use in an atomizer. Simple to keep clean, and more importantly stronger threads.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (12/3/15)

The first few have now shipped, next lot should be here Monday/Tuesday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (15/3/15)

@JakesSA who made this clone?


----------



## Andre (15/3/15)

VapeSnow said:


> @JakesSA who made this clone?


That is what one calls a loaded question.


----------



## VapeSnow (15/3/15)

Andre said:


> That is what one calls a loaded question.


Haha dont like buying clones but authentic is sold out everywhere. So will consider this clone if it is really good quality @Andre


----------



## Andre (15/3/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Haha dont like buying clones but authentic is sold out everywhere. So will consider this clone if it is really good quality @Andre


Fair!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (15/3/15)

These are from Lemaga, who actually sell two or three versions. They don't manufacture clones, just buy up from the cnc lines and onsell. This is the case for most of the well known clone 'brands'.

The version I sell has a single stainless steel cap and stainless centre post, quality is ok, good fit on cap and ring but they do have the odd machining mark on the inside. Well finished on the outside.

For the BF modification I replace the flimsy copper screw with a large diameter stainless one.

Next batch is arriving tomorrow btw ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (16/3/15)

The Derringers are now back in stock, if you need bottom feed modification please do make a note in the comments section on order checkout.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (24/3/15)

@JakesSA, will the stainless steel pin not cause a voltage drop?


----------



## huffnpuff (24/3/15)

JakesSA said:


> The Derringers are now back in stock, if you need bottom feed modification please do make a note in the comments section on order checkout.


Are there bottom feed modded units immediately available or, to manage expectations, could you please indicate the lead times for modded products?


----------



## JakesSA (24/3/15)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> @JakesSA, will the stainless steel pin not cause a voltage drop?


It will .. how much I cannot say. I do see the Derringer 1.2 from Praxis now also has a stainless centre post. 



huffnpuff said:


> Are there bottom feed modded units immediately available or, to manage expectations, could you please indicate the lead times for modded products?



Generally speaking I do the modifications on weekends but I am busy with a batch of Derringers at the moment which should be ready to ship on Thursday.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JakesSA (24/3/15)

Voltage drop calculation for the derringer stainless steel centre post vs brass centre post.

First we need to determine the resistance of the centre posts..
*The formula:*
R=(p*L)/A
where
R= resistance in ohms
p=Resistivity of material (ohm meters)
L=Length (meters)
A=Area of cross section

*Dimensions for the Derringer:*
L= 0.01475 (length of centre post is 14.75 mm or 0.01475 meters)

A=pi*radius^2
A=3.1415927*0.002^2 (centre post diameter is 4mm, radius is thus 2mm or 0.002 meters)
A=0.000012566

*For stainless steel (304 grade) the resistivity or p=0.0000078*
R=(p*L)/A
R=(0.0000078*0.01475)/0.000012566
R=0.009155658 ohms

*For brass the resistivity or p=0.0000007*
R=(p*L)/A
R=(0.0000007*0.01475)/0.000012566
R=0.000821662 ohms

*So let's calculate voltage drop at say 20 amps (+- 70 watts).*

*For stainless steel centre post:*
V=I*R
V=20*0.009155658
V=0.183113163

*For brass centre post:*
V=I*R
V=20*0.000821662
V=0.016433233

So the voltage drop on a stainless steel centre post is +- 0.17 volts more at 20 Amps than that of a brass centre pin.

Note that these calculations aren't 100% accurate since the centre post is hollowed out and the exact type of brass and stainless steel is not known but I think it illustrates the point.

Edit: I forgot to mention that, in vaping terms, a voltage drop of 0.17 volts at 20 amps translates to a 3.4 watt drop in output power.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 3


----------



## johan (25/3/15)

Now anyone tasting the vape difference between the stainless steel and brass center posts, must be exceptionally good.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (25/3/15)

Thank you for the info @JakesSA 
Appreciated!


----------



## John (25/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Many thanks @Alex! Appreciate the pics and feedback! As soon as you are 100% happy @VapeGrrl can ship me a BF one! I will keep my non-BF one for trying to get to grips with this dripping kak!



Or you can sell me your non-bf one

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JakesSA (2/4/15)

I have a few extra modified units in stock now, select bottom fed modified from the drop down list, here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (2/4/15)

1 x BF Derringer pretty pleaaaase.


----------



## Andre (2/4/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> 1 x BF Derringer pretty pleaaaase.


Ah, you got a bottom fed device? Tell us about it please.
Suggest you place your order on the web site, select the bf option. Link in the post jus above yours.


----------

